# [RISOLTO] Comportamento strano kde

## stifler83

Salve ragazzi ho notato un comportamento veramente strano da parte di kde, succede sempre piu spesso che dopo aver minimizzato una finestra, quando vado a cliccare su di essa per riaprirla mi si freeza kde, con tutto l'ambaradam tanto che non riesco nemmeno a fare ctrl+alt+f1 per stoppare x e riavviarlo. La bella notizia è che se però ho in esecuzione della musica quella continua ad andare compreso il cursore del mouse  :Very Happy: 

AGGIORNAMENTO: 

Andando ad eseguire questo comando:

```
emerge -1 $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers/)
```

Tutto è tornato (almeno sembra  :Very Happy: ) alla normalità  :Wink: 

----------

